# My gang



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

Jupiter









Eileithyia-Eris









Apollo









Dysnomia


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What lovely stories about each of your friends. So great that you rescued them and that they have brought you so much joy. I had guinea pigs for years and years - in love with them. I'd have another except that Asta would probably try and eat them.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's great you have taken such care of these guys. So many people have so little respect or empathy for pocket pets.


----------



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> What lovely stories about each of your friends. So great that you rescued them and that they have brought you so much joy. I had guinea pigs for years and years - in love with them. I'd have another except that Asta would probably try and eat them.


Bella's not too bad. If pigs get excited then so does she so I have to cover the front of the cage to help keep her calm. Pebbles is a lot like your Asta, so she's not allowed in the room where they're kept. When they go outdoors they'll be in a reinforced hutch with a shed to keep them safe.

The thing that brings me most joy is seeing how far they've come. Looking back at photos from the beginning I cry as a lot of them are in a terrible state, then I look at them now and have tears of happiness. It's like they know they're safe. I'm more proud of the animals which sounds strange but it's like, look how far you've come! Everything you've been through and look at you. Flourishing.


----------



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

cowpony said:


> It's great you have taken such care of these guys. So many people have so little respect or empathy for pocket pets.


I know. The fact that they're seen as disposable pets is heartbreaking. They're as deserving of a happy and healthy life as much as a cat or dog is.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yay more rodents!! Soo cute. I have two gerbils, they like to hang out in a coconut.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Engel said:


> I know. The fact that they're seen as disposable pets is heartbreaking. They're as deserving of a happy and healthy life as much as a cat or dog is.


Do you find it harder to shop for your rodents than your dog? 

When I go to a petshop to buy for a dog there certainly are a lot of products that I would avoid but when I look at the rodent section there is so much crap there that is just not appropriate for any species!

There are two petshops near my house and I can never find anything appropriate for my gerbils in them. They still sell cotton fluff for hamsters, the wheels range from uncomfortable to death trap and don't even get me started on the cages. 80 euros for something that isn't even big enough for a dwarf hamster. My local Tom and Co (Belgian version of Pets at Home) had a 'special' starter pack next to where they were selling hamsters, gerbils and rats. It was a cage with basics. I swear I bought shoes for christmas that came in a bigger box than that cage... 

I've had the most horrible time finding good bedding, its driving me insane. I bought a bag a few months ago online. Supposed to be all natural blablabla. I open it up and it smelled like a hospital disinfectant! apparenyl odour control means added scent. I am not going to put my burrowing animal that spends 80% of its time underground in that!


----------



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> Do you find it harder to shop for your rodents than your dog?
> 
> When I go to a petshop to buy for a dog there certainly are a lot of products that I would avoid but when I look at the rodent section there is so much crap there that is just not appropriate for any species!
> 
> ...


Kind of. My Beau had allergic skin disease so he couldn't have anything from pet shops. He had to have a specialised diet and for treats he had bits of carrot and lettuce. Couldn't have chews or bones. Only chew I could find that he didn't react to was buffalo horns and deer antlers. 

Everything for my rodents was bought online. An 11 inch wheel from pets at home is £17. I found one online for £8.99. 

There's a lot of garbage still being sold that's detrimental to the animals. Ghost is actually in a guinea pig cage. Which is actually way too small for one guinea let alone two. 

One thing it has taught me is to be creative and don't specifically stick to just the rodent section. 



Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Engel (Mar 31, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> Yay more rodents!! Soo cute. I have two gerbils, they like to hang out in a coconut.
> View attachment 473168


Aw they're cute. 

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------

